
Ask HN: Most Effective Thing You Did Publicizing New Site or App? - le-mark
I&#x27;m finishing up an Minimum Viable Product (MVP) and getting ready to launch. What are some things I can do to publicize the site other than spamming hacker news or r&#x2F;programming with links as some tend to do? What was most effective in publicizing your new app or site?
======
brudgers
Individually contact individuals who are potential users. Show them the
product personally. Listen to their feedback.

As number of users approaches zero, a hockey stick growth graph and linear
growth graph are indistinguishable due to noise. The differences show up over
time and have more to do with month to month churn than week one growth.

Good luck.

